# Transforming a Megaminx into a Speedsolvable Kilominx



## qwr (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 22, 2021)

Have you tried comparing the kilominx times that you can get on the shengshou vs the modded megaminx? Is it actually better for speedsolving?


----------



## qwr (Aug 22, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Have you tried comparing the kilominx times that you can get on the shengshou vs the modded megaminx? Is it actually better for speedsolving?


I haven't done any timed solves because I am very slow at kilominx, however I am certain it's better because I can barely get two moves in with the Shengshou kilominx without it deforming in my hands and locking up. In that respect the stability of the puzzle is more important than the corner cutting.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 23, 2021)

For a while I competed in the weekly comp with a Galaxy (v1, non-mag) with all the caps on the edge and centre pieces removed. Was much nicer to handle than the Shengshou kilominx. I'd expect that starting from the Yuhu v2 (since it's magnetic and all) led to an even better result.


----------



## qwr (Aug 23, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> For a while I competed in the weekly comp with a Galaxy (v1, non-mag) with all the caps on the edge and centre pieces removed. Was much nicer to handle than the Shengshou kilominx. I'd expect that starting from the Yuhu v2 (since it's magnetic and all) led to an even better result.


I didn't even consider taking off caps since none of the puzzles I have are capped. Yes it performs really nicely and the shades are nicer than the shengshou's, though at the tradeoff of smaller colored area. 

There's not that many good stickered megaminxes and I think the best is probably the X-Man Galaxy v2 M, and it's out of stock on both Cubicle and SCS.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 5, 2021)

lol I just peel the stickers!1


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 7, 2021)

qwr said:


>


Cool. I think the regular kibiminx also has megaminx internal edges but they are very small so we only see the corners on the outside.


----------



## qwr (Nov 7, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Cool. I think the regular kibiminx also has megaminx internal edges but they are very small so we only see the corners on the outside.


Yes, it is like a 2x2 in that regard. And unlike a 2x2, there are no middle slices to spin freely, so no alignment mechanism like in 2x2s and 4x4s is needed.


----------

